# Alternative Angry Management



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello 

I'm looking into some different behavior techniques for helping and diffusing an angry child.

What method's have you used?
What worked for you?

Thanks


----------



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

Awww Bless. Just explain to him that being angry isn't nice and he will enjoy himself much more if he is happy. Teach him to count to 10 in his head or try to think really hard about his favourite cartoon character or sports team instead of getting angry. Also tell him that he is special.

Sorry if I'm not very helpful.  But I 100% believe you are a lovely parent.


----------

